# ما كشف به عن حاله



## Huda

السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع فهم العبارة التالية التي تحتها خط أرجو أن يتكرم أحد ويشرحها لي. العبارة من كتاب مختصر أصول مذهب الشيعة الأثنى العشرية
فصل البداء 


وجاء في الكافي، قول أبي الحسن ×: «.. يا أبا هاشم بدا لله في أبي محمد بعد أبي جعفر × ما لم يكن يعرف له، كما بدا له في موسى بعد مضي إسماعيل ما كشف به عن حاله وهو كما حدثتك نفسك وإن كره المبطلون»*([1])*.




([1]) أصول الكافي: (1/327).


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## I.K.S.

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
في هذه الحال وجب الرجوع إلى كتاب الكافي نفسه أو إحدى الكتب التي تشرحه _مع مراعاة التأويل_ وقد جاء في شرح أصول الكافي للمازندراني ص 222 من الجزء الثاني  


> قوله (إذ كان أبو محمد المرجى بعد أبي جعفر) كما كان أبو الحسن موسى (عليه السلام) المرجى للخلافة بعد إسماعيل عند الشيعة فكما ظهر صنع الله في أبي الحسن موسى (عليه السلام) وأظهر أمره فيه بموت إسماعيل كذلك ظهر صنعه في أبي محمد وأظهر أمره فيه بعد موت أبي جعفر.


----------



## Huda

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> في هذه الحال وجب الرجوع إلى كتاب الكافي نفسه أو إحدى الكتب التي تشرحه _مع مراعاة التأويل_ وقد جاء في شرح أصول الكافي للمازندراني ص 222 من الجزء الثاني


مازالت بعض العبارات غامضة بالنسبة لي. أعلم أن الكاتب يتحدث عن البداء، لكن ما معنى "ما كشف به عن حاله"؟
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## I.K.S.

Huda said:


> ما معنى "ما كشف به عن حاله"؟


في إشارة إلى الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم وإطلاق صراحه بعد مدة قضاها في السجن إبان الخلافة العباسية


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أن "ما كشف به عن حاله" تعني كشف أن موسى الكاظم هو الإمام من بعد أبيه وليس أخاه إسماعيل ، كما كان متوقعا .


----------

